# 1970 John Deere 2020



## Cronocide (Sep 27, 2021)

Hello, 

My dad just purchased a used model 2020 from a private party to have as a backup until our 620 gets repaired and I have a 2 part question. 

Part 1. Right now it runs great on a cold startup, but once it gets warm it starts to backfire unless you give it about half throttle. We are going to take the carb off after it gets delivered and also check the choke as that is where he thinks the problem lies. Any other things we should look at? 

Part 2: Does anyone know if they make an aftermarket cab enclosure that would fit the model 2020. My dads getting older and his primary use for the tractor is plowing snow and I'd like to get him something to keep him out of the weather. I cant find anything definitive.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Cronocide said:


> Hello,
> 
> My dad just purchased a used model 2020 from a private party to have as a backup until our 620 gets repaired and I have a 2 part question.
> 
> ...



Answer to question 1......Our 1971 model 2020 did similar. It was the fuel shut off solenoid on the carb. Replaced and no more problems.... 


As for question 2, are you looking for an actual cab or just something like a heat houser for the tractor?


----------



## Cronocide (Sep 27, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Answer to question 1......Our 1971 model 2020 did similar. It was the fuel shut off solenoid on the carb. Replaced and no more problems....
> 
> Ill look at the shutoff solenoid on Friday, thank you!
> 
> As for question 2, are you looking for an actual cab or just something like a heat houser for the tractor?


The tractor already has a canopy. Was looking for something to keep the old man out of the cold wind/snow haha.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Cronocide said:


> The tractor already has a canopy. Was looking for something to keep the old man out of the cold wind/snow haha.


I would just leave the canopy on it and buy a heat houser to use in the cold months. Do you know what I am talking about? They are very inexpensive. Like under a grand...


----------



## Cronocide (Sep 27, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> I would just leave the canopy on it and buy a heat houser to use in the cold months. Do you know what I am talking about? They are very inexpensive. Like under a grand...


No, could you link me to one?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Cronocide said:


> No, could you link me to one?



I have never ordered from this site but here is an example of what I am talking about...We always called them heat housers but some call them weather brakes....My 2020 came with one when I bought it but I have no idea what brand it is...As old as it is it was probably a custom made job from Moses himself.....LOL









The Femco John Deere Tractor Weather Brake is a top-quality custom designed enclosure for the John Deere Tractor models #820, 830, 920, 1020, 1140, 1840, 2050,1120, 1520, 1530, 2020, 2030, 2120, 2630 (RU, HU, LU) 1030, 1630, 1830 & 1976.


The Femco John Deere Tractor Weather Brake is a top-quality custom designed enclosure for the John Deere Tractor models #820, 830, 920, 1020, 1140, 1840, 2050,1120, 1520, 1530, 2020, 2030, 2120, 2630 (RU, HU, LU) 1030, 1630, 1830 & 1976.



www.easyattachments.com


----------



## Cronocide (Sep 27, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Answer to question 1......Our 1971 model 2020 did similar. It was the fuel shut off solenoid on the carb. Replaced and no more problems....


Is your 2020 diesel or gas? From research I'm thinking the diesel has the solenoid to prevent a runaway engine.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Cronocide said:


> Is your 2020 diesel or gas? From research I'm thinking the diesel has the solenoid to prevent a runaway engine.



I don't know about the diesel engine having one or not....Mine is gas and it has one......Have you noticed yours leaking a little gas from the carb when it sits for any amount of time at all?


----------



## Cronocide (Sep 27, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> I don't know about the diesel engine having one or not....Mine is gas and it has one......Have you noticed yours leaking a little gas from the carb when it sits for any amount of time at all?


Unknown, literally bought it today haha. Do you happen to have a part number for the solenoid?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Cronocide said:


> Unknown, literally bought it today haha. Do you happen to have a part number for the solenoid?











Fuel Solenoid fits John Deere 2520 1020 2020 1520 2510 2030 AT22996


Fuel Solenoid for John Deere Tractor(s) 1020, 1520, 2020, 2030, 2510, 2520. Replaces John Deere OEM nos AR67706, AT22996, AT31877.




www.tractorpartsasap.com


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Might shop around and see if you can find a better price...I replaced mine last spring. Runs great and no more gas leak....LOL


----------



## Cronocide (Sep 27, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Might shop around and see if you can find a better price...I replaced mine last spring. Runs great and no more gas leak....LOL


I was just looking at that one, unavailable online and I cant find anywhere to buy it...


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Cronocide said:


> I was just looking at that one, unavailable online and I cant find anywhere to buy it...



I got mine through a local dealer when I bought mine.....Might try that if not have you tried Steiner?









Steiner Tractor Parts | New Restoration Parts For Antique Tractors | Buy Vintage Tractor Parts > Home






www.steinertractor.com


----------



## Cronocide (Sep 27, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> I got mine through a local dealer when I bought mine.....Might try that if not have you tried Steiner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steiner didnt have anything listed


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Cronocide said:


> Steiner didnt have anything listed


I would check with a local dealer and see if they can still get them if not, I would call Steiner and see if they have any ideas. I have worked with them in the past to get hard to find parts and had good luck....


----------



## Cronocide (Sep 27, 2021)

Cronocide said:


> Steiner didnt have anything listed











Zenith Fuel System, Fuel Shut-Off Solenoid 12V, B75-32S, A7532


Shop for the Zenith Fuel System, Fuel Shut-Off Solenoid 12V, B75-32S, A7532 at DB Electrical. The best selection, low prices, fast shipping, and great customer service.




www.dbelectrical.com





looks to be the same I hope


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Cronocide said:


> Is your 2020 diesel or gas? From research I'm thinking the diesel has the solenoid to prevent a runaway engine.


Fuel control on 2020 inj pump if applicable controls fuel to inj pump for engine start/stops but will not control "runaway rpm's". 2020 diesel engine rpm's are controlled by governor in inj pump.

My understanding gasoline solenoid is designed to stop engine from "dieseling" IE attempting to operate after ign switch is turned to off position. Some carb solenoids have been replaced with a manual controlled valve. It appears from viewing 2020 parts catalog that it is equipped with 2 different carbs with a fuel solenoid part # AR67706 @ $383.68 & another type carb utilizing part# RE19408 @ $355.92 


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/60191/referrer/navigation/pgId/15140


0


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/60191/referrer/navigation/pgId/151564


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> Fuel control on 2020 inj pump if applicable controls fuel to inj pump for engine start/stops but will not control "runaway rpm's". 2020 diesel engine rpm's are controlled by governor in inj pump.
> 
> My understanding gasoline solenoid is designed to stop engine from "dieseling" IE attempting to operate after ign switch is turned to off position. Some carb solenoids have been replaced with a manual controlled valve. It appears from viewing 2020 parts catalog that it is equipped with 2 different carbs with a fuel solenoid part # AR67706 @ $383.68 & another type carb utilizing part# RE19408 @ $355.92
> 
> ...



There is a kit you can but that removes this solenoid but I have not done it yet. I was able to get two when I bought mine from the dealer so I have the one installed and then a spare... From what I have seem quite a long time between failures on these so I have not really looked and removing it and installing that valve.


----------



## Cronocide (Sep 27, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> There is a kit you can but that removes this solenoid but I have not done it yet. I was able to get two when I bought mine from the dealer so I have the one installed and then a spare... From what I have seem quite a long time between failures on these so I have not really looked and removing it and installing that valve.


Update! Got to tinkering with the tractor yesterday with my dad. Where that solenoid should be is just a manual valve. Checked the fuel filter and it was bone dry, although the gas tank still had a little fuel in it. Checked the fuel pump and noticed a lever on the side(which I now know is a manual prime lever) and lifted it. Added fuel, cranked with lever open and got fuel to start flowing again and running like a top again. Still need to adjust the choke cable as it has play and starts to choke itself. Got to keep pressing the choke knob back in every couple mins. Here is a pic of the old girl my wife took.


----------



## Cronocide (Sep 27, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> There is a kit you can but that removes this solenoid but I have not done it yet. I was able to get two when I bought mine from the dealer so I have the one installed and then a spare... From what I have seem quite a long time between failures on these so I have not really looked and removing it and installing that valve.


One other question you may be able to answer. Are you running yours with lead additive or just straight unleaded gas? Our 620 required the additive and I'm assuming this would as well being built before the leaded fuel phase out.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Cronocide said:


> Update! Got to tinkering with the tractor yesterday with my dad. Where that solenoid should be is just a manual valve. Checked the fuel filter and it was bone dry, although the gas tank still had a little fuel in it. Checked the fuel pump and noticed a lever on the side(which I now know is a manual prime lever) and lifted it. Added fuel, cranked with lever open and got fuel to start flowing again and running like a top again. Still need to adjust the choke cable as it has play and starts to choke itself. Got to keep pressing the choke knob back in every couple mins. Here is a pic of the old girl my wife took.
> 
> View attachment 75193



Wow.......She is a beautiful old girl......Very nice....


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Cronocide said:


> One other question you may be able to answer. Are you running yours with lead additive or just straight unleaded gas? Our 620 required the additive and I'm assuming this would as well being built before the leaded fuel phase out.



Straight unleaded off road gas..... I dump a bottle of Lucas in mine a couple of times a year.....


----------

